# batch dateien mit dem at-befehl aufrufen



## matzedias (30. Juli 2003)

hallo

weiß jemand wie man batch dateien mit dem at befehl öffnet.

mfg matzedias


----------



## Trinity X (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von matzedias _
> *hallo
> 
> weiß jemand wie man batch dateien mit dem at befehl öffnet.
> ...



Hi,

gib einfach mal auf der Konsole "at /?" ein....dort ist eigentlich alles zum Thema zeitgesteuerter Aufruf von Programmen oder Stapeldateien gesagt.

Gruss
Trinity


----------

